# "Heavy" feeling down below in late pregnancy...



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi,
I know im being silly as i probably know the answer to this question already but im arguing with myself  

I am 35wks with my 2nd child (1st was natural with previous partner 6yrs ago) this baby was through IUI. I have had in the last day or so a very uncomfortable / heavy feeling down below when i walk around and stand if i dont sit down then it becomes very painful, my tummy keeps going tight...feels like the baby stretching more than normal.
I was told by my midwife that 2nd babies dont normally engage until labour. But what i am feeling seems to me like the baby moving down / engaging?.

Am i correct or could this be the start of labour ? (cant remember the symptoms at all with my daughter as that was 6yrs ago and she came at 41wks)

Many Thanks,
Emma
xxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sometimes, 2nd babies don't engage until labour, but a lot of them do.  It's not a set rule that they don't, it's just not as concerning as with a first baby if they don't engage till labour.  It sounds like your baby is beginning to get itself into position, sp dpn't worry,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Em,
Thank you SO much for the reassurance, i did think it was the baby moving down but wasnt really sure xxx. Im so excited now  
So does that mean baby could come soon ? or before full term ? (in your expert opinion, dont worry i wont take it as gospel ! xx  )

THANKS SO MUCH,
Luv
Em
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

HI,

I'm afraid it doesn't mean anything will happen in the near future, it's just your baby getting ready,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

Em, thank you so much for your advice xxx  i know its just a waiting game now  exciting to know bubs is getting ready though, thanks for that ! xx

Luv
Em
xx


----------

